# Sticky  Friendly Reminder from your Mod



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

This is not a place to sell your parts, they are suppose to be in the classified section. If you have any questions send me a PM, its easier than just posting in here, im a busy guy and dont always get to check. Have fun


----------

